# Chances to obtain an invitation for 190 visa



## james12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello to all,

This is my first post in this forum.

Currently, I am a student in Australia and I have a 572 visa till June 2016.
Today, I have submitted an EOI for 190 visa based on the total score (i.e. "55") for occupation "Developer Programmer".

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 10 points
2 years Australian Study: 5 points
Australian work experience: 10 points

Could someone provide me information about an expected time period to get invitation from immigration department ? 
Any information based upon the current waiting time for other applicants for same occupation ?

Thanks in advance, 
Regards,
James


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

james12345 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum.
> 
> ...


Since you have selected 190 I am assuming it's showing 60 points in EOI. Which state are you looking at for nomination? All I know is that for NSW they will invite to apply and for Victoria you can apply online on their website and then wait for invite from DIBP.


----------



## james12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Since I have 55 points in total, I cannot apply for 189. Therefore, I opted for 190 for NSW to receive 5 points from state to make it 60. 

Could you please pass me the link for Victoria as you have informed me that one can apply online on their website and then wait for invite from DIBP. 


Regards,
James


----------



## james12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello,

As for Victoria state sponsorship, I am not eligible to apply because there is a requirement of a score of 7 in each component of IELTS. 

At present my score is as below:

L=7.5
R=6.5
W=7.5
S=7

Regards,
James


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

james12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As for Victoria state sponsorship, I am not eligible to apply because there is a requirement of a score of 7 in each component of IELTS.
> 
> ...


Well you can re-attempt IELTS and try and get all minimum 7 else you can wait for invite from NSW state for nomination.
Below is more information for all states:

NSW - Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
Victoria - Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria
SA - Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria (Developer Programmer is unfortunately not included in their occupation list)
WA - Migration WA - Occupations in demand (Developer Programmer is unfortunately not included in their occupation list)
Queensland - Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland (No ICT occupations listed)
ACT - ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future (No ICT occupations listed and closed for current financial year)
NT - NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory (Developer Programmer is unfortunately not included in their occupation list)

Hope this information assists you in any way possible.


----------



## james12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for the information provided in your post.
I have few more questions related to my application which are as below:

As NSW has a selection based invitation process which was implemented in Feb 2015, could you please advise about the fate of those candidates who are not invited ?

This means as the selection process is competitive, if a candidate ranking is too low and he is not chosen to be invited then for how long a candidate can expect an invitation from NSW state for 190 via ?

I hope you understand my question.

Best Regards,
James


----------



## Krishnasai (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello to all,


Currently, I am a student in Australia and I have a 572 visa till september 2017.
I have submitted EOI for 190 visa on 23rd February 2016 based on the total score (i.e. "60") for occupation "Developer Programmer".

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Ielts: 10 points
state sponser: 5 points

Could someone provide me information about an expected time period to get invitation from immigration department ? 
Any information based upon the current waiting time for other applicants for same occupation ?

Thanks in advance, 
Regards,
krishna


----------



## Krishnasai (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear All,

Did anyone got an invitation for 190 visa logged on Jan and feb of 2016.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Your chances are very slim.


----------

